# Delaying period to fit in with timings?



## Michimoo (Oct 13, 2011)

My DH works abroad 1 month on & 1 month off. planning IVF is never easy for us as my AF needs to fit in with him being at home. With his new schedule & for us to be able to time EC with when he is home on his rotation I will need to delay my period for a minimum of 1 week.
We cannot freeze his sperm.

If I delay my period with the pill or progesterone supplements will this affect my eggs for that cycle?

Has anyone had to do this & found it to be ok?

M
Xx


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

This is the very question I need an answer to Michimoo so thanks for posting!  

Any ideas anyone?

Diesy


----------



## honeypieface (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi


I delayed my period last cycle with estrogen.... And I'm now 33 weeks pregnant. I delayed it a bit too much as did the short protocol and the eggs seemed slow to get going. Got 14 in the end though. I'm a teacher so I had to fit it in with the Easter hols.


Good luck. Xxx


----------



## FlyingCat (Jan 23, 2011)

Definitely possible as loads of people do that when getting tx overseas. Some clinics in the UK even like you to go on the pill when not traveling for a combination of scheduling reasons and "calming the ovaries" (although the last is debated).

Whatever you do though make sure you tell your clinic, they might either advise you or adjust things in your tx to take account of the extra hormones flying round.


----------



## Dudders (Jun 18, 2012)

Unless you're on HRT I can't see how oestrogen could affect when your period comes.  Progesterone is the hormone that does as it controls your luteal phase.

Different forms of progesterone are given for inducing withdrawal bleeds in ladies that otherwise don't have a cycle for fertility treatment.  Norethisterone and provera most typically but I have also used cyclogest.  My fertility consultants have never suggested it could impact on egg quality and given that it's a hormone that is part of a regular cycle there's no reason it should.

Always tell your clinic what you're doing, many clinics use pill priming protocols so may not be first choice.  Norethisterone is commonly prescribed for ladies wanting to delay their periods for holidays etc - you start at least 3 days before period is due and it should delay it until a few days after you stop taking the pills.  The only small issue is that although typically your period will arrive within a few days of stopping is that occasionally it can take longer so if you have time I'd do a 'dry run' before the actual cycle.


----------



## Diesy (Jul 19, 2010)

Brilliant, thanks for all this information!  I'm a bit nervous of taking something just because I'd need to book days off work to go, it would be good to know exactly how the body would react - lol me as usual!  I was on something recently and my period was nearly a week late and I had hot flushes.  Good advice to do a dry run but I'm not sure I'll have time.  

Well I will try to get something organised.  Thanks very much!
Diesy


----------

